# [Zweihand-Schaltung] Wie ist es richtig?



## diabolo150973 (24 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Da im Moment bei uns das Thema Maschinensicherheit neu angefasst wird, habe ich mal eine Frage:

Eine pneumatische Schweissvorrichtung wird per 2-Handbedienung ausgelöst. Stellt Euch das ganze als Tischpresse vor. 
(Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Bezeichnung) "Presse" an dieser Stelle richtig ist. 

Diese 2-Hand-Vorrichtung ist 2-kanalig mit Querschlusskennung aufgebaut. Also 2-kanalig auf ein Sicherheitsrelais.

Über die sicheren Kontakte des 2-Hand-Relais werden nun 24V durchgereicht und diese gehen auf einen normalen Eingang einer normalen (nicht "F") SPS um dort den Automatikablauf zu starten.
Die Pneumatikventile sind auch nicht sicher...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so erlaubt ist, bzw. wie man es richtig macht? Und wo finde ich genaue Vorschriften darüber?

Ich sage schonmal danke!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 September 2012)

Aus der Ferne betrachtet natürlich immer schwer zu beantworten. Für Pressen gibt es auf jeden Fall C-Normen.

Auf den ersten Blick ist das eine Maschine mit einer entsprechend hohen Gefährdung bei häufigem Eingriff.
Da würde ich schon fast pauschal sagen, dass hier noch Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Aus Deiner Formulierung geht nicht ganz hervor, in welcher Weise das Sicherheitsrelais die Maschine in einen sicheren Zustand überführt.
Da müsste noch etwas Input von Dir kommen.

Die Risikobewertung muss auch die Aktoren, also die Ventile, mit einschließen. Dabei dann das ganze Programm mit Diganosedeckungsgrad, Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit...


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2012)

Hallo Dia,

viele Fragen auf einmal am späten Abend.

Also zunächst mal muß die Zweihandschaltung in sich sicher sein, also
beide Tasten müssen in 0,5s gedrückt werden und vor jedem Neustart 
müssen beide losgelassen worden sein.

Mit einer (nicht "F") SPS erreichst Du leider nur einen niedrigen Performancelevel
für "Welpenstreichelmaschinen", also wahrscheinlich "nicht erlaubt".
Wenn also irgendwie die Möglichkeit besteht, daß sich an der Maschine ein Mensch
eine irreversible Verletzung zuzieht, ist das laut geltendem Recht zuwenig.

Du findest etwas darüber in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und in sehr vielen Publikationen
der großen deutschen Steuerungshersteller zum Thema Risikobeurteilung sowie hier im Forum.

Mit der Sicherheitstechnik ist es so: die Gesamtsicherheit ist kleiner als die kleinste
Einzelsicherheit. (Parallelschaltung von Widerständen lässt grüßen)

Hast Du Zeit zu googeln, oder brauchst Du akut Hilfe?
Bitte Info!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 September 2012)

Das Sicherheitsrelais schaltet nur 24V-DC durch (auf Anschluss 13 rein und an 14 wieder raus), die einen Startimpuls in der SPS auslösen (über einen einfachen Eingang). 

2-Hand betätigt -> Presse fährt zu -> Schweisszeit und Kühlzeit laufen ab -> Presse öffnet

So sollte es im Idealfall laufen...

Das einzige, was meiner Meinung nach wirklich sicher ist, ist die 2-Hand-Vorrichtung (Taster mit  Relais). Der Rest sind normale Standart-Bauteile (SPS, Ventile,...)
Ist es bei der Bezeichnung "Presse" egal, ob dadrin Autos kleingemacht oder kleine Kunststoffteile zusammengebraten werden?

Ich gucke mal, ob ich morgen eine kleine Skizze machen kann, damit das verständlicher wird.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 September 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

nein...so ganz akut ist es nicht. Aber Normen und Vorschriften waren bisher nie mein Fachgebiet. Ich sage mal: Zu 50% interessiert es mich, weil ich neugierig bin. Und zu 50% muss ich es wissen, weil mein nächstes Projekt damit zu tun hat.
Der Aufbau, so wie beschrieben ist schon seit Jahren im Einsatz. Ob nun richtig, oder nicht... 
Aber wenn ich das Ding anfasse und es irgendwann "mein Kind" werden soll, dann bitte vorschriftsgemäß!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## MSB (24 September 2012)

Also so wie du das schreibst würde ich sagen:
Schmeiß das Zweihandrelais raus und machs nur mit der SPS,
damit kommst du vom Sicherheitslevel vermutlich auf ähnlich bescheidene Werte.
In der beschriebenen Form machts auf gar keinen Fall Sinn, und das zunächst mal vollkommen unabhängig vom geforderten Performance-Level.

Es gibt also 2 Möglichkeiten:
Das Zweihandrelais ist hoffnungslos überdimensioniert oder die Verschaltung nach dem Zweihandrelais ist hoffnungslos unterdimensioniert.

Kurzum:
Kläre welche Maschine du vor dir hast, evtl. gibts gerade wegen dem Stichwort "Presse" ja C-Normen.
Falls es keine C-Norm gibt, mach eine Risikobeurteilung an derem Ende zunächst mal irgend ein PLr steht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 September 2012)

Ich denke die DIN EN 13736 dürfte passend sein.

Auch dieser thread bringt noch etwas Info: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/48884-Pressen-sicherheit-!-wie-sicher-muss-es-sein

Letztendlich bleibt das leider ein Thema, dass man nicht auf einer Arschbacke abhandeln kann. Entweder stellst Du Dich auf eine Menge Input ein oder Du holst Dir noch professionelle Hilfe dazu. Vielleicht auch mal einen entsprechenden Lehrgang machen.


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2012)

Hallo Dia,

also wenn es etwas Zeit hat, dann führe erstmal die schon ein paarmal genannte Risikobeurteilung durch.
Bei Fragen dazu einfach nochmal melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2012)

Hallo dia

Sorry, aber das was du hier beschreibst hat nichts mit Sicherheitstechnik zu tun!

Das Zweihand-Relais wirkt auf einen normalen SPS-Eingang und die SPS schaltet dann die Ventile?
Was soll da sicher sein?
Das Geld für das Zweihandrelais kannst du dir auch noch sparen und in eine gute Rechtschutz- und Haftplichtversicherung anlegen 
Obwohl ... Die zahlen evtl. bei grob fahrlässig nicht.

Spass beiseite:
Lasst euch beraten und geh auf entsprechende Sicherheitsschulungen. Die gibt es von zig verschiedenen Anbietern.
Wenn es nur eine kleine Vorrichtung ist, dann kannst du evtl. das Zweihand-Relais und die SPS durch ein Pilz PNOZ multi ersetzten.
Damit kann mal auch einfache Vorrichtungen programmieren ( besser gesagt konfigurieren).
Aber natürlich erst, wenn du dich entsprechend informiert und weitergebildet hast

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2012)

Hallo Dia,

pauschal würde ich sagen :
- mit einer (normalen) Start-Taste den Ablauf starten
- mit einem Sicherheits-LV die Gefahr-bringende Hardware sicher abschalten (und ggf. blokieren).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wignatz (25 September 2012)

Wie ist denn die Lage, wenn ich mit einem Zweihandstart (geht zweikanalig auf eine Standartsps) eine Schutztür zufahre, diese wiederum mit einem sicherem Schutztürendschalter versehen ist und zweikanalig auf ein Sicherheitsrelais geht? Dieses Sicherheitsrelais schalter dann erst zweikanalig die Antriebe ein.

Wird hier überhaupt der Zweihandstart betrachtet?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 September 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Dia,
> 
> pauschal würde ich sagen :
> - mit einer (normalen) Start-Taste den Ablauf starten
> ...



Wäre vermutlich eine saubere Lösung.
Könnte aber je nach Abstand von der Gefahrenquelle und möglichen Fahrgeschwindigkeiten problematisch werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2012)

@Wignatz:
Die Quetsch-Gefahr durch die Tür berücksichtigen - entsprechene Schutzleisten anbringen. Daran hatte ich aber auch schon gedacht.

@Tigerente:
Klar ... das muß man dann halt berücksichtigen. Es sollte ja auch nur ein Vorschlag sein.
(Aber selbst in seiner unsichersten Form ist es noch besser als Nichts zu haben ... 8))

Gruß
Larry


----------



## kpf (25 September 2012)

Bei den Stichwörtern "pneumatisch" und "Presse" springe ich natürlich an .

Also erst mal gilt dadür die C-Norm EN 13736:2003+A1:2009. Lies die mal durch und dann mach eine Risikobeurteilung.
Die wird sich u.a. auf das Einhalten der Sicherheitsabstände usw. beziehen, hierzu steht genug in der 13736 bzw. verweist diese dazu auf die einschlägigen B-Normen.
Wenn mal wer entschieden hat, dass eine Zweihandsteuerung gebraucht wird, wird es hier wohl genug Gefahrenstellen geben - das zeigt eine Risikobeurteilung, die Du sowieso machen musst.
Ich schätze aber mal, Du wirst um PLe nicht herumkommen, da Pressen sog. "Anhang IV"-Maschinen (siehe MRL) sind. D.h., Du benötigtst auf jeden Fall eine Sicherheits-SPS.
Ein Lichtvorhang ist bei Handeinlegen oft nicht praktikabel, da die geforderten Sicherheitsabstände das Arbeiten komplett verhindern würden ...

Und eins noch: wenn Du nicht sicher bist, ob es eine Presse ist, dann ist es sicher eine!! 8)


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 September 2012)

Da muss ich wohl versuchen mein Chef die Norm aus dem Portemonaie zu leiern. 
Drückt mir sie Daumen!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Safety (25 September 2012)

Hallo,
hab nur wenig zeit:
Norm DIN EN 574 Zweihandschaltungen
Hier sind die verschiedenen Typen aufgeführt die da sind I, II, IIIa, IIIb, IIIc. 
Steht in Tabelle 1 dieser Norm, auch enthalten sind die Abstände die man einhalten muss.
Dann die DIN EN ISO 13855 für den Sicherheitsabstand
S=(K*T)+C     K=1600mm/s  C=250mm kann eventuell 0mm werden.
Dann die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 wie immer was man wie machen kann ergibt sich aus dem PLr.
Falls es eine Anhang IV Maschine ist gibt es eine Typ-C Norm DIN EN 13736, die kann man aber jeden Fall mal ansehen.
Dann da Pneumatik DIN EN ISO 4414.
Auch interessant zu dem Thema das Festo Sicherheitshandbuch.


Dia, wenn Du willst können wir am Freitag Nachmittag mal telefonieren.


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 September 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Dia, wenn Du willst können wir am Freitag Nachmittag mal telefonieren.



Gerne!!! Hast Du meine Nummer zufällig noch?


----------



## Profilator (25 September 2012)

Hallo,

also, mal angenommen es handelt sich nicht um eine "Presse", vielleicht nur unglücklich formuliert.
Die Angaben zur Maschine sind ja leider etwas ungenau. Also angenommen es ist eine pneum. Schweißeinrichtung bei der irgendwas zusammenfährt (vielleicht auch langsam), offensichtlich manuell
beladen/beschickt. Dann könnte die Risikobeurteilung ja ergeben ich brauche eine SF mit S1 + F2 + P1. 
Das wäre dann ein PLr von B ! Und den kann man durchaus mit einer SPS erreichen. Von daher versteh ich die Aussagen nach dem Motto "schmeiß den Schrott weg, was soll das für eine Sicherheit sein" nicht ganz, dann ist es eben eine Sicherheit die den PL=B erreicht, und der könnte ja, siehe oben, ausreichend sein. Wie gesagt, könnte.. , ich halte es nur für wagemutig aufgrund der dürftigen Beschreibung der Maschine / Vorrichtung sich dahingehend so festzulegen.

Nichts für ungut...

MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 September 2012)

Um es mal vorwegzunehmen: Ich möchte kein Produktbild von uns reinstellen, und auch kein Foto von Mitbewerbern verlinken. 
Es handelt sich um ein Tischgerät, dass man vor sich hinstellt. Gearbeitet wird überwiegend im Sitzen. 
Ich glaube, jeder hat das richtige Bild vor Augen. Die Beschreibung von Profilator ist schon ganz passend. 
Allerdings fährt das Ding nicht unbedingt lansam und bei 6bar macht ein 63er-Zylinder gut und gerne 2kN, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Mal sehen, ob mir Safety da auf die Sprünge helfen kann.

Gruß,
dia


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> bei 6bar macht ein 63er-Zylinder gut und gerne 2kN



stimmt!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2012)

Aua ist immer das Produkt von Kraft x Geschwindigkeit 

Ist das Ergebnis ein großes Aua musst du bestimmt nocheinmal an deinen Konzept arbeiten.


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2012)

Zu diesem Thema poste ich immer gerne diesen Link .

http://www.wdr.de/tv/kopfball/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0612/affenkraft.jsp?vote=3

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## robomann2011 (5 Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich greif das Thema an dieser Stelle noch mal auf.

Ich soll mit einer Zweihandschaltung einen Drehtisch bewegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie ich die Ausgänge des Auswertgerätes zu schalten habe!

Muss ich mit den Kontakten direkt die Leistungsschütze schalten, oder schalte ich Hilfsrelais, die dann den Steuerstromkreis des Antriebes unterbrechen?

Zusätzliche Sicherheit ist Schutzumhausung, Not-Aus an mehreren Stellen, eine Zugangstür über PNOZ und 2x Positionsabfrage eines Roboters.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Sicherheit am besten kombiniere!?

Für Tipp´s und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Mfg robomann2011


----------



## maxi (5 Februar 2013)

Ich hatte es mal aus eine Kombination Relais+SPS gelöst.
Ging um das Öffnen/Schließen von Autoklaven.

Für die SPS 5 Eingänge (7 Wenn man den Motorschutz und 2. Schütz-Phasenwender dazu nimmt) und 1 Ausgang
Eingänge: Taster 1, Taster 2, Relais 1, Relais 2, Schütz Motor
Ausgänge: Schütz Motor

Vom Ausgang der SPS ging es über je einen Schließerkontakt der beiden Relais zum A1 des Schützes.
Die beiden Taster haben je ein Relais (Sicherheitsrelais von Wago)) angesprochen.
Mit der SPS habe ich zudem auch überwacht das beim betätigen / loslassen des Tasters des Relais auch abfällt.
Zudem müssen zum Starten des Motors beide Taster relativ Zeitgleich gedrückt werden.
Sollte einer der Taster losgelassen werden müssen auch erst wieder auch der zweite Taster losgelassen werden bevor der Ausgang erneut angesteuert wird.
Der Schaltzustand des Schützes wurde auch überwacht.

Für meine Anwendung war damit die Preformance sobotagesicher abgedeckt.
Es muss vorher anhand der Anforderung und der vorhanden Bauteile individuell Beurteilt werden.

Hoffe das es dir hilfreich ist. 
Grüße


----------



## robomann2011 (5 Februar 2013)

hm...

Ein bisschen, du schaltest also die SPS Ausgänge über die Hilfsrelais vom Zweihandmodul um deinen Motor laufen zu lassen?!

Ich bräuchte es vom Prinzip genau so, nur das ich einen Drehtisch habe, der R/L also zwischen 0° und 180° bewegungen macht.

Im Grunde nimmst du also das Steuersignal weg und nicht direkt die Leistung?


----------



## Safety (5 Februar 2013)

Was Maxi da schreibt kann ich auf die Schnell nicht nachvollziehen.
Also die Ausführung ist abhängig von dem PLr und dem erforderlichen Typ der Zweihandsteuerung.
Hier solltest Du die DIN EN 574 kennen und Anwenden, auch wichtig ist die DIN EN ISO 13855.
Eine Sicherheitsfunktion beginnt am Sensor also hier die Zweihandtaster und endet am Aktor hier die Energietrennung also z. B. die Schütze.
Eventuell solltest Du über eine Unterstützung eines Fachmanns nachdenken.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich hatte es mal aus eine Kombination Relais+SPS gelöst.



Man kann es auch kompliziert machen ...
Ich frag mich, warum du da nicht einfach ein ganz gewöhnliches Zweihandrelais genommen hast.

Abgesehen davon ist die von dir beschriebene Schaltung nicht sicher:
Ein SPS-Ausgang kann so defekt gehen, dass er ständig durchgeschaltet ist.
In diesem Fall hast du keine Überwachung der Gleichzeitigkeit mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (5 Februar 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest Du über eine Unterstützung eines Fachmanns nachdenken.



Mit der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie ist eigentlich das ganze Thema Sicherheit für den Konstrukteur viel einfacher geworden.
Man bekommt Werkzeuge (Sistema, Pascal, ...), Berechnungswerte und Musterschaltungen von allen Herstellern und BGIA.
Und trotzdem wird das Elend auf diesem Gebiet nicht weniger 

@robomann

Versuch doch mal einfach die Konstruktion von maxi in die Sistema oder in Pascal (Pilz) einzugeben und die Werte zu berechnen. Auf welchen Performancelevel kommst du? Reicht dieser für deine Anwendung?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Februar 2013)

robomann2011 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich greif das Thema an dieser Stelle noch mal auf.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Strombelastbarkeit der Ausgänge des Auswertegeräts zu den Spulenströmen passt, solltest Du die Hilfsrelais weglassen. Je mehr Bauteile zu der Sicherheitsfunktion gehören desto mehr Bauteile können bei einem Defekt auch zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen. Je nach ermitteltem PL musst Du i.d.R. mindestens eine Fehleraufdeckung machen -> Schaltzustand der Leistungsschütze als Rückführung. Und schon steht die nächste Frage im Raum: Ein Schütz oder 2 Schütze? Dazu kommt dann noch die Verknüpfung der Eingänge. Einkanalig oder Zweikanalig?
Hast Du das nötige Wissen um diese Fragen mit einer entsprechenden Begründung zu beantworten? Wenn nicht, solltest Du Dir wie von Safety vorgeschlagen professionelle Hilfe holen.


----------



## Guste (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Diabolo wie Larry Laffer sagt 
Du muß ja die gefahrbringende Bewegung abdecken z. B Schutzgitter mit automascher Sicherheitsverriegelung 
Oder Ligitt.
Ich für meinen Fall zieh das Lichtgitter vor. Kannst dann direkt über ein Nachschaltrelais z. B Riese die Luft und die Versorungssoannung der Ventile abschalten.

Gruß Guste


----------



## robomann2011 (8 Februar 2013)

Hi an alle!

War die letzten Tage zu beschäftigt um online zu gehen...

Danke schon mal für die Tipps!

Leider kann ich keinen Fachmann hin zu ziehen, da mein Chef dafür kein Geld rausrücken will... 

Am falschen Ende gespart, ich weiß!!! Aber was soll ich machen, ich muss da jetzt irgendwie durch...


Also das mit den 2 Leistungsschützen ist gesetzt, eines für die gesamt Leistung und eines für die Wendeschützschaltung.

Es handelt sich um einen Drehtisch, der mehrfach am Tag takten wird... von daher halte ich das für sinnvoll!
Beide Schütze werden über den Rückführkreis abgefragt.

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Schaltung mit PNOZmulti zu Testzwecken aufgebaut. Die Funktionen sind so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Nur 2 Sachen stören mich noch, vielleicht wisst ihr Rat:

- kann man die Schaltzeit des Zweihandgliedes in der PNOZ Steuerung ändern?! Zurzeit sind es nämlich 0,5s!!! Das ist zu lange...

- kann man das Glied verriegeln, wenn Not-Aus war, das auch die Taster neu betätigt werden müssen?!

Zurzeit ist es so, das wenn Not-Aus war und anschließend alles quittiert wurde, die Antriebs Ausgänge gleich wieder kommen, wenn die Zweihand noch betätigt ist...

Ist das Baustein technisch so gewollt, oder muss ich die entsprechende Verriegelung im Programm erst schreiben?

Ach so, mit Sistema setze ich mich grade auseinander! 

Mfg robomann


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

1. 0,5s sind nach Vorschrift OK, nicht zu verstellen.
2. das musst Du im PZOZmulti programmieren, z.B. mit Flankensteuerung
Ich glaube, weiß es aber nicht sicher, daß der Baustein das nicht kann.
(habe gerade die Software nicht zur Hand)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2013)

aktiviere das mal für das zweihandelement. damit sollte sich was machen lassen. oder selber was proggen.


> Deaktivierungseingang konfigurieren (nur bei Eingangselement Zweihandtaster aktiv) Sie können einen Eingang zur Deaktivierung der Zweihandüberwachung konfigurieren. Wenn der Deaktivierungseingang "1" ist, dann wird der Ausgang des Elements "0".


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2013)

volker schrieb:


> aktiviere das mal für das zweihandelement. damit sollte sich was machen lassen. oder selber was proggen.



Achtung, das geht beim PNOZmulti erst ab einer bestimmten Hardwareversion.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

